# R5 8k raw dynamic range



## nonfacciofoto (Oct 14, 2020)

I do not know if it has already been discussed but i found that to achieve maximum dynamic range of 8k raw you need to keep Clog ON or you will lose DR in the Highlights
I made a little test to show the differences:


----------

